
Another huge chemical explosion Shandong province - bitzerlander
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-34029202
======
1971genocide
I remember when arab spring happened and it came out of nowhere - and I was
living in the middle east !

In hindsight - it was a result of spikes in food prices that followed the
financial crisis.

Seeing that in the last month we had :

\- Chinese stock market crash. \- 1 major man made Industrial accident, and 2
other smaller ones. \- Chinese export economy slowdown.

I wonder if within china there is growing discontent, most governments derive
their legitimacy via some notion of socitial goal.

Oppressive Muslims countries do it in the name of religion.

Western government derive it from making their people believe that they live
in a functional democracy.

And the Chinese government's legitimacy is based on economical growth.

What happens when the government is unable to meet its objectives ?

~~~
mahranch
> What happens when the government is unable to meet its objectives ?

It's going to crash. China's government has a more "hands-on" approach to
their economy and to their financial situation so they can hold it off for
quite some time. That's why they haven't crashed yet even though people have
been predicting it for some time. The problem with that, is the longer you
delay the inevitable (and it _is_ inevitable, no economy can grow forever,
there has to be dips, lulls and down time), the worse you make it when it does
finally crash.

And China's safety and "attention to detail" isn't helping things.

A buddy of mine was in China for 16 months teaching and doing seminars on
safety regulations. He said that what he saw, "scared the living piss out of
him". He was genuinely scared for his life, and he's not an easy guy to scare.
Things are relatively safe in the touristy areas, but in areas not designated
for tourists, he said safety regulations & protections are simply non-
existent. It's like modern area industrialism with regulations from 1895.
Sure, environmental protection & regulations are "on the books", but that's
it. It's all lip service he said. He brought up some fairly common sense
regulations during a plant visit (the toxicity of something they were working
with) and the guy in charge didn't know what he was talking about. My buddy
said he was horrified. Everyone who had worked with the stuff will be dead in
less than 20 years because nobody was wearing any protection. He said he was
watching dead people work.

After the first explosion, he told me that it's more than miracle that an
event like that hadn't happened sooner and more often. He told me that from
what he saw, that there should be accidents happening _monthly_. He said they
probably are, but the PRC is keeping them hush hush.

He also told me that much of the good news coming out of China regarding their
environment and green energy was almost all hogwash propaganda. He laughed
when I asked about it. He said it was specifically targeting foreign
investors.

He said he would quit his job if forced to go back to China.

------
panarky
Once is happenstance. Twice is coincidence. Three times is enemy action.

~~~
bilbo0s
I hope they don't blame the US for this. I'm ALMOST certain we would never be
that reckless.

